# Dealing with your generation Y'ers?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A lot of us seem to continually be scratching our heads in relation to dealing with the newest generation of workers and their seemingly lack of a work ethic.

Generation Y is anybody born after 1977 - 


From a prominent expert 


> They are -
> 
> Interested in change and challenge, yers will leave a good higher paying job for the opportunity to experience something new. They don't require linear careers, will have a least 5 different careers (not 5 jobs - careers) over their life span. They average 2-3 years on a job.
> 
> How to motivate them: Don't interpret their rebellious behavior or nature as negative, let them vent, don't take it personally, and by all means don't discipline them or write them up. help them find meaning and fun in their jobs, throw a party for no reason at all, but make sure participation is optional.


So how many contractors on here are going to mesh well with their generation Y'rs? This advice sounds pretty contrary to our work ethic and current employer/employee model.

Any of you guys ready to throw an impromptu party for your employees? Make sure participation is optional too.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i guess im gen y

but i don't really identify with that bs


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

That quote is hilarlious:w00t: . 

Sounds like we are in trouble with our work force. 

I think I will start investing in red carpets.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

And there is a question about why we need outside labor? At least they show up on time and are willing to work..hard.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> And there is a question about why we need outside labor? At least they show up on time and are willing to work..hard.


So your saying hiring illegals is the way to go? I think if you get a young person who wants to better himself, you will find them, maybe not the first you hire, just like all illegals will not be hard workers. I've seen when illegals get the majority on a work site they laugh at everybody who is not Spanish and blare their Mariachy crap music and act like they own this country, until and unless a ****** tells them where to get off.


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

:furious: 

Realize that no gen Y'er believes they will ever see any social security and are essentially subsidizing an entire generation of irresponsible boomers who have squandered much and laid that on the Y'ers feet. Why should they not try to have the best life now they can? There is no guarantee that they will be able to have that later. 

Economics is a system of costs and benefits. Right now the costs are too high to bother with much of the contracting world. Why put in your time in that world when you have no security that your job will be taken by some “outside labor” at 1/2 your cost. That lack of security is a real cost. So, how do Y'ers seek out benefits to offset that cost? 

I have a lot of gen Y friends who own their own businesses. They do everything that the above says. And you know what they get for those parties, personal relationships, and freedom of self? They get people working on salary 70+hrs a week, on Saturdays, on Sundays, and true dedication. 

But the problem is the contracting world is not set up to function that way. If the old system needs Y'ers then those people who run that system need to be responsible participants and adjust to a world where nothing is for certain. Give the Y’ers some certainty that they will not have a “outside labor” take that job. Give them some benefit to doing this back breaking work. Stop complaining about a work force that refuses to take a step back to your antiquated way of doing things and adjust to new times. If people would do this we would generate a better system, more effienct with smarter working people. Note, I did not say harder working. It is truly about working smarter not harder. Just because someone will work harder under your system DOES NOT mean that someone working smarter in another system can’t make you much more money. 

However, it is always the case that some will cheat and they will ruin it for everyone. <read tetorbilt> So yea, continue to complain about Y’ers and you will get what you deserve when that “outside labor” is made into “inside labor” through congressional fiat. And then, suddenly, you will say “oh what just happened to my labor … they are all working for my old employees who are now in business for themselves.” I say good. You reap what you sow. 

But hey for now to hell with everyone, that guy on the corner by Home Despot will save me $10 an hour. My kids will never be affected by this behavior, they are going to college to get away from this life, until those jobs get off shored. What do they do then. There is no base industry for them. Then guess what happens, we are all get screwed, you, me, and our kids. But hey, you saved $10 per hour ten years ago. That sure was worth it.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I fall into the gen Y category, but I am no slouch. I guess that comes with being born and raised in this business. I got my work ethic right from the start.


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

If Mike's quoted article is correct, then I can't wait to start working on jobs for generation Y'ers. Baby boomers are the ones who will let you finish half of the job, change their mind about something and expect you to wait for them to make a decision, the whole time never considering that you may actually be trying to keep some type of schedule with your other customers. Customer satisfaction is important to me, but sometimes I put up with some real selfishness and nitpicking.

As far as Y'ers work ethic, there are always people in every generation that are slackers.... Think for a minute, and I'm sure you can come up with 10 people your own age that are lazy. There are always people in every generation that are ambitious and hard-working. They are sometimes considered to be scarce because these types are not filling out job applications, they're the next generation of business owners.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Woz the Painter said:


> So your saying hiring illegals is the way to go?


Not all guest/foreign workers are illegal
There are ways to get them legally
They literally ship them in for the tourist season out here, all documented and legal

....not saying there is not a ton of illegals out here too, but not ALL "outside" help is illegal



Mike's Article said:


> by all means don't discipline them or write them up


Scah Roooooooo That!!!!!
DON'T DISCIPLINE THEM??????
Not when the homeowner's daughter finds them waxing the dolphin in the outside shower?
Not when they delay the start of work for their crew everyday for a week because they are late?
Not discipline them? Then what...just fire their azz?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think that categorizing a group of people based upon when they were born is bogus. It's all about how you were raised and educated. There are hard workers and lazy people of any age and demographic. Boomers, Gen X'ers, Gen Y'ers.... bull crap. People are people, I don't care when you were born. There has been a morality shift, so to speak, over the years, but people are still people. 

What a bunch of goofy hogwash...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BKA said:


> :furious:
> 
> Realize that no gen Y'er believes they will ever see any social security and are essentially subsidizing an entire generation of irresponsible boomers who have squandered much and laid that on the Y'ers feet. Why should they not try to have the best life now they can? There is no guarantee that they will be able to have that later.
> 
> ...


There was another generation that thought they had 'entitlement' too.

This generation in the 60's ... spent their college years smoking dope and dropping acid...










Then grew up to have to become the rank and file blue suits of IBM in the 70s and 80s.




















and then became your dad.:w00t: 

The Yers will grow up too and go into business and go out of business and like Darwin's Finch's those that adapt will stay in business...


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

Well I don't agree with the assertion of entitlement. Just because someone wants something to change does not equate to entitlement. I do not agree that they want something for free. Y'ers will work hard but like the people who made Microsoft and Apple in the 80's they will force a change in the system as they enter it. But does that apply to the contracting world where the rules are being broken using this "outside" labor? In a closed system you can force change. I just dont see it hapening in the contracting world. 

Tell me this.. what happened to the Gen X'ers? Did they just conform? Or did they just never enter our workforce?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

It was Bill Gates that just a few years ago came out with an interview check list that was the antithesis of the threads topic quote. One of the points in Gates' list was "do not take a job to find yourself". Another was [paraphrased], "the world does not revolve around you".

I think we are talking in broad strokes.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> I think that categorizing a group of people based upon when they were born is bogus. It's all about how you were raised and educated. There are hard workers and lazy people of any age and demographic. Boomers, Gen X'ers, Gen Y'ers.... bull crap. People are people, I don't care when you were born. There has been a morality shift, so to speak, over the years, but people are still people.
> 
> What a bunch of goofy hogwash...


I agree.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

its the same in every generation- some work hard, some don't - most do pretty good. everyone has different motives, and they are in different places when it comes to figuring out what they want in their lives. YOu never stop learning! becoming aware of that though can take decades 

gen x, gen y - what the heck do you call guys like me born in the early 50's? gen half dead? LOLOL damn whippersnappers!


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

They may be Gen Y ers, but if a X was added to the mix it help consideralbly. As Y is geniticly nothing without a X or XX. What I have seen is that some of the Gen Y should just stay Home and play videos and let the XX go out and really get something done.... 
The Generation Y has not been taught to focus and complete a task...and after a while of not completing tasks, they begin to not start them either....The work place is not day care! It is a time to build and create, a place to put in time and earn food and shelter for youself and your family.:jester: Kick the little bastards out of the nest and make them fly. There are consequences!:w00t:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I think that categorizing a group of people based upon when they were born is bogus. It's all about how you were raised and educated. There are hard workers and lazy people of any age and demographic. Boomers, Gen X'ers, Gen Y'ers.... bull crap. People are people, I don't care when you were born. There has been a morality shift, so to speak, over the years, but people are still people.
> 
> What a bunch of goofy hogwash...


I think it is true to the degree, our enviroment helps to mould us. As business people, breaking the mould is sometime a waste of our time....That is what the interview process is for.
:jester: Or Hire, work them into the ground and Fire process..:w00t:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

_Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old, he will not depart from it_. -Proverbs 22:6

To put that verse another way:
If a person's having trouble with Gen Y'ers, I'd put it like Daisy "Granny" Moses from _The Beverly Hillbillies_ did... "He ain't had no upbringin' "


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BKA said:


> Tell me this.. what happened to the Gen X'ers? Did they just conform? Or did they just never enter our workforce?


*The generations x'ers are the people in my post in post #11.*

That's the point!

That generation thought they were going to change the world. 

Tune in, turn on, and drop out.

Funny thing was eventually they started wanting the same things the generation before them wanted, a nice car, a wife and kids, a house, they had to get jobs, become part of productive society....

Same thing will happen to the generation y'ers. 

*We all turn into our parents. *

If you don't believe it, you just aren't old enough yet.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

BKA said:


> Well I don't agree with the assertion of entitlement. Just because someone wants something to change does not equate to entitlement. I do not agree that they want something for free. Y'ers will work hard but like the people who made Microsoft and Apple in the 80's they will force a change in the system as they enter it. But does that apply to the contracting world where the rules are being broken using this "outside" labor? In a closed system you can force change. I just dont see it hapening in the contracting world.
> 
> Tell me this.. what happened to the Gen X'ers? Did they just conform? Or did they just never enter our workforce?


Xer here, from what I see we did what all do, got "it" out of our systems, now its time to earn.... granted some of old "friends" are still bums, suits, professionals, cops, prison guards....

good kids bad kis every genration, I believe good parents make good children. I was raised under "the iron fist," always thought parents to be excessivellly strict, now I understand. (just like mark twain)

with the young bucks on my crew I see the good ones have good homelives & the bd ones hve fukked up parents.

ray


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

More Buck-Buck.

Ed
*Buck buck*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
Buck buckPlayers4 or moreAge range12 and upSetup time1 minutePlaying timeno limitRandom chanceLowSkills requiredRunning, Jumping, Observation*Buck Buck*, also known as "Johnny on a Pony", is a popular team game that has been played for many years, particularly at large social gatherings (such as concerts) or fraternity events where many willing players of different sizes can be found.
*Contents*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Rules <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Strategy <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Tournaments <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Trivia 
5 External links
//http://www.contractortalk.com/
*Rules*

The group divides into two teams. One member of the first team bends over and wraps his/her arms around a tree or similar object, the next member bends over and hugs the first one around the waist, and the remaining members do the same one after the other to form a "horse". The other team takes turns shouting "buck buck number 1 (2, 3,...) coming!", then with a running start, jumping onto the back of the "horse". Each team member stays on the horse while subsequent jumpers accumulate.
Rules may vary, but generally the objective of the jumping team is to collapse or "break" the horse, and the objective of the horse team is to get a member of the jumping team to touch the ground without breaking the horse. The winning team gets to jump in the next round. Collapses can be especially stressful for the horse team because the jumpers keep their feet away from the ground, thus doing nothing to ease the impact.


 
A game at Moody Bible Institute


http://www.contractortalk.com/
*Strategy*

Strong and heavy team members are obviously valuable. There is some strategy involved in forming the horse (deciding where to place weaker players in the line), as well as choosing the order of jumpers (sending some good jumpers first to get as far forward as possible, others last because they may have to jump atop a heap of previous jumpers).
An ideal jump should land with as much impact as possible, preferably on the smallest and weakest parts of the horse, but balanced and steady enough to avoid toppling a previous jumper. The rules may allow jumpers to move forward, backward, and/or bounce up and down on the horse after landing; this can further weaken the horse, but also risks toppling a previous jumper if the jumpers are imbalanced.
With large teams (more than 10 players), the horse team may be limited to 6-10 players (a different subset each round), while the jumping team is unlimited. This helps to prevent ties, where the horse doesn't collapse and the jumping team doesn't fall off; with a smaller horse, the jumping team will generally end up sending enough jumpers to either win or lose.
http://www.contractortalk.com/
*Tournaments*

Buck Buck is popular with several teams (such as college fraternities) because it is well-suited to a round-robin tournament. Teams normally play each other in best-of-three sets, randomly choosing which team jumps in the first round. At the end of the tournament, two overall winners are chosen: the winning jumping team (the team that collapsed the most horses during the tournament) and the winning horse team (the team that avoided collapse the most times during the tournament).
http://www.contractortalk.com/
*Trivia*

Bill Cosby's album _Revenge_ includes a track "Buck Buck" in which he describes playing the game as a child. This track introduces Fat Albert, "the baddest Buck Buck breaker in the world", who was the basis for the hit cartoon series _Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids_.
http://www.contractortalk.com/
*External links*


Buck Buck videos on YouTube


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, Hey, Hey... I don't feel so okay... stomach ache...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

Ummmm ow?


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2007)

I was born in 79. I speak for myself. Why in the heck would I want to crawl around in an attic for 20 bucks an hour? I got a call the other day to do some temp work for $10/hr and $11/hr for the first 40 as a per diem I politely declined it. What I should have said was sure. then once i got to the job lock myself in the truck for 8 hours and tell them thats all they paid for. With college at $450 a credit plus room and board, books ect. and the average home cost $200,000, and Health care. $40,000 a year doesn't cut it. Am I lazy? no Just edukatted on how things work. Hey but I do vote :thumbup: I think the construction field is slipping. working in 100+ and 0 degree weather doesn't sound to appealing in High School. I always ask a company what is their biggest weakness. they tell me either change, or hiring lead personal. 

I use to work with a guy that would yell and kick things and call his apprentice stupid. I am not sure if that is how they did it back in the day but in todays market you can pretty much open a newspaper and get another job. That apprentice did leave after working 3 months with this guy.


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

Perhaps you should take some college classes to fix that atrocious grammar and spelling. Otherwise, I agree with what you had to say.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Some of you claim that sociology and generation branding is a false science and there's no truth to it and I disagree. Marketing and Media industries thrive off it.

I'm a Y'er born in 1980. In my generation, University and College enrollment has gone up 100%. My generation is, on average far more educated. We also have the wisdom and experience of the Baby boomers on this continent who have thrived. My generation doesn't really believe that education + hard work always = Good life. There are less guarantees for my generation and less stability, hence more conflicted youth.

You want good employees? Give them guarantees. Build loyalty. You won't get respect from my generation by "just being the boss". You have to earn our respect.

I'm a business owner and that's how I will have to deal with my employees as well. Some of you guys just don't get it, you're stubborn and wonder why your Y'er employees slack off.

Time's a changin' my friends, get with it or stop complaining.


----------



## w6ire (Jun 15, 2007)

Generation Y'ers are also known as "Self Esteem Babies". They were given constant praise for everything they did. The thinking was that by always showering them with compliments, their self esteem would improve. Everybody on this board knows there's only one way to build self esteem: Overcome adversity.

But the self esteem babies were always told how wonderful they were and how special they were. They received graduation ceremonies when they passed every grade and grew up in the politically correct atmosphere of the 80s and 90s.

In general (and there's always exceptions), generation Y'ers are weak and easily upset. I have hired them and found that they have very short attention spans and do not respond to constructive criticism. They believe that laws protect them from being offended or insulted and always threaten legal action when fired. They are materialistic and watch a lot of TV, they have wildly exaggerated ideas about their importance in the company. They are slackers and and believe every piece of gossip they hear.

I once had a Gen Y'r in my employ and asked him to retrieve some parts from our truck, he refused to and I fired him on the spot. He informed me that I could not legally fire him and he would not leave the worksite, so I had to call the police to escort him out of the building.

I know there are some hardcore Gen Y'rs here with strong work ethics and my observations do not apply to you, but my workforce is now comprised totally of foreign workers. I no longer even bother to interview American job applicants.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

w6ire said:


> Generation Y'ers are also known as "Self Esteem Babies". They were given constant praise for everything they did. The thinking was that by always showering them with compliments, their self esteem would improve. Everybody on this board knows there's only one way to build self esteem: Overcome adversity.
> 
> But the self esteem babies were always told how wonderful they were and how special they were. They received graduation ceremonies when they passed every grade and grew up in the politically correct atmosphere of the 80s and 90s.
> 
> ...




Well what do you expect? You live in POSH Malibu where all the kids grow up to be sissies. Not to be harsh but I live in the South Bay for a few years and all the y`ers I met were so spoiled.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

Heritage said:


> I'm a Y'er born in 1980. In my generation, University and College enrollment has gone up 100%. My generation is, on average far more educated. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That’s the problem with kids. They do not understand the value of having a skill. All of you want to go to collage and be doctors and lawyers? Cool go for it. In a town full of Doctors, I want to be a carpenter..... There is nothing wrong with education. But having a skill can be important also.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it true all the gen Y kids in Malibu look like this?


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Is it true all the gen Y kids in Malibu look like this?


You know it and Jamie Kennedy is who we look up to as a mentor.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Heritage said:


> Some of you claim that sociology and generation branding is a false science and there's no truth to it and I disagree. Marketing and Media industries thrive off it.
> 
> I'm a Y'er born in 1980. In my generation, University and College enrollment has gone up 100%. My generation is, on average far more educated. We also have the wisdom and experience of the Baby boomers on this continent who have thrived. My generation doesn't really believe that education + hard work always = Good life. There are less guarantees for my generation and less stability, hence more conflicted youth.
> 
> ...


So you have me curious. What then is the Gyer's plan for those of them who enter the construction field?

I see a couple of scenarios -

- since they feel so free and there are so many jobs in the paper, they just keep going job to job to job. Never get anywhere, never make any money, never learn anything. End up in a van down by the river.

- they learn just enough so they can open their own construction companies. Unfortunately they all want to have 6 figure salaries and only work 5 hour days so they can't get work. Those few that can accept a 5 figure salary and are willing to work maybe 7 hour days discover that they can't take on any larger work or grow the company beyond themselves because all of the gen yer's they hire are like you said:


> In my generation, University and College enrollment has gone up 100%. My generation is, on average far more educated. We also have the wisdom and experience of the Baby boomers on this continent who have thrived. My generation doesn't really believe that education + hard work always = Good life. There are less guarantees for my generation and less stability, hence more conflicted youth.
> 
> You want good employees? Give them guarantees. Build loyalty. You won't get respect from my generation by "just being the boss". You have to earn our respect.
> 
> I'm a business owner and that's how I will have to deal with my employees as well. Some of you guys just don't get it, you're stubborn and wonder why your Y'er employees slack off.


 
So they end up in a van down by the river.

- Or do they all just keep living in their parents basements? Or is that the plan anyways? Their parents have coddled them all for so long that the kids never intend to grow up, and just plan on mooching off mom and dad forever?


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2007)

Some guys work and some are a waste. I was working with this young guy (20) and he was drinking what I thought was coffee. He then said "mmm coco, Gotta love this stuff" I was thinking he was just being funny. Then I thought maybe he is a pansy. anyway time went on about 1 month and this same guy called my name I was running pipe in the ceiling. I could tell he was upset and almost crying. I thought he hurt himself. I came down the ladder and expected a finger missing. with tears running down his cheeks he muttered. "Keith yelled at me" I was like huh? Then he explains that Keith (The foreman) is out to get him. What the heck I thought. I told him if it bothered him that much go kick his a$$. I then went back to running pipe. 

Yeah I can understand why some think this generation is crap. Not to say I'm all might :notworthy but I have worked with older guys that were better fit sweeping the dirt road. I also don't understand that on some projects you make $30+ an hour then once the project is done you go back to $18/hr. I heard someone tell me that federal funded projects you get paid on what you should be making in that economy. Not sure about the truth to that. I guess there is know good point but to say you get what you pay for. I am sure that is what Henry Ford was thinking.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Mike, I already got the world figured out so I'm not indecisive:thumbup:.

But the rest of my generation Yer's are confused. Too many choices, little security and a touch of demoralization. I don't think my generation walks the earth with as much certainty as former generations. Just think about it, think how blurred the division between men and women has become in the last 20 years. Women act like men and men act like women. Everyone has their heads up their arse. Institute of marriage is a gamble at best. Social security? The list goes on but you already know. What the heck do we have to live forward to? I don't blame them. My generation is effed up in a lot of ways. You could rightly label my generation the lost generation, because a lot of us are just that. I lie to myself to pretend I'm not lost, wake up every morning with a cause, but deep down inside I question everything and I think that sums it up for my generation. We have no foundation. In sum? Don't bet the house on finding stable, reliable employees from my generation unless you are willing to become their hero.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

waiting for the weather to clear ...



I'm Gen Y - and I agree with most others here

we're a bunch of pansies

im not really proud of my generation and I do not personally identify with my age; we are weak and grew up spoiled and i think it does really show. We were (in general) prepared for college - not life.

Let me say that again - we were always prepared for college - not life.

College is a whole other racket in itself. I do believe in the value of an education - however, it does not guarantee success. But throughout childhood and school - this is the message that we were all given.

(btw - im not making excuses - im just giving possible explanations for gen-Y's laziness)


there is a huge sense of entitlement from people my age. We think just because we graduated from college, we're entitled to be making $80,000 a year without having to break a sweat. I won't go into how unrealistic this is.


I'm always amazed to hear about kids i went to school with - to hear about how they really haven't done much. Whether I fail or not in my business - I am at least, deep down, proud that I've given it a shot. Says a lot more than most of my old high school buddies who are still going to lame field parties on Saturday nights. Broke as can be, working lame 9-5 jobs and still talking about what they are gonna be when they grow up.


again, not making excuses - just giving my perspectives in hopes to give some kind of explanation (not that it should be taken for anything more than my perspective)


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2007)

Heritage said:


> We have no foundation.


That is why you must know what is going on in your local elections. The road in front of my house looks like a motocross track. They only one that can help is a local government. The foundation starts at the local elections. A school down the road went on strike for a few months. They complained they were not getting proper wages, and the local government is spending to much money on crap. I asked how many teachers went to the local meetings. I was told that is not their responsibility to attend. What the heck. I just walked away. These guys want more money for free. You get what you pay for. anyway that might have been off topic. Just get out and vote and stay active in your local community. Know whats going on and how that could effect your business.


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

My turn. I'm an X'er, the first year of X'ers, 1973. As a general statement the "greatest generation" and the Baby boomers tended to know much more about gov't, history, how we are affected by gov't policies and history etc. Today many children think that $ .50 is the president. If you think me wrong, just listen when Sean Hannity goes to the street and asks kids these questions.:no: It's terrible, that as a trend, the current generations don't know basice gov't/history questions. Basic questions! I've recently changed, May 1st, have had to make a job change as I was laid off much to frequently in the union for drywall. I'm laying asphalt again, just as I did from '96 - '98, during the summer. It makes me laugh when Joe 18 yr. old drives by in a brand new Lexus SUV with spinnners and wheels that cost 2-4K a piece. What is up with that:no:!? Okay, maybe you, Ruskent, could drive around in your new Lexus, but you're a 1%er:laughing:. Are today's children, as a general society, growing up more babied? Absolutely!!! I'm also glad that the workplace is less like it used to be, when two guys settled their stupid disputes with a Lousville Slugger.:no: I'm tired of working for the man and making him richer. I lost the job I was going to work the rest of my life, after 3.5 years, so back to square one back in 2004. BTW: The answer is, "YES" I do have a plan to go out on my own in my own business. One other guy in my church and I are buying the 1st vehicle soon. We've got a truck we're looking at next week. I've been researching the process for quite a while now with O/H, licenses, gas, insurance, W/C, etc. There was a wonderful phrase once used:
COWBOY UP! Thanks for letting me say me piece.:notworthy


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mater said:


> It makes me laugh when Joe 18 yr. old drives by in a brand new Lexus SUV with spinnners and wheels that cost 2-4K a piece. What is up with that:no:!?


Here's how bad I got it. One of my wife's well off friends... you now what I mean, wife is friends with the other wife, me and the other husband are forced to be cordial. :no:

Anyways this was a few years ago, over at their house and she is whoa is me'n about how they've got to spend the weekend trying to find a specific decked out Jeep wrangler for the daughter because school is starting in a few weeks.

I'm like WTF are you talking about? "Oh yeah, she has to have this and this and this in it and it's got to have this feature and this feature...."

I'm like damn, my first car was a piece of crap that I saved up 2 years to buy with my own money. Must be nice to have your parents shell out 20K for your first car! 

She proceeded to explain to me the peer pressures that kids face if they show up at school without the right car!

:laughing::laughing::laughing: I did a lot of tongue biting for the next twenty minutes and nodding, 'feeling her pain'. 

Freak'n parents have nobody to blame for their spoiled and social misfit kids then themselves.:furious:

Somebodies shoveling a whole lot of crap and parents are buying it all, hook line and sinker.


----------



## JCardoza (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I was born in 1981 so I guess I'm in that generation? Hmm maybe that explains why I bring pizza and soda to the shop on payday occasionally... Not sure if that qualifies as a party. LOL Most of the 7 people that work for me are younger than I am. It has been a challenge to get them to look at drywall as a career rather than EZ money while they decide what to do with the rest of their life. I have one guy who isn't actively talking about other fields of work and he is in his mid 30's I had 15 people working for me at one point and have found I work better with people younger than me simply because they take me a little more seriously than someone twice my age with twice the experience. I always just figured the temporary job mindset was just a drywall thing but it would explain a lot if it's a generational thing. I pay fairly well in my opinion and am very flexible with work schedules. Yet they always seem to be look for something else to do...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Being union has a bit of an advantage here. The union school weeds out a good portion of the downright unfit, and the rest that can't physically or mentally handle the hard work involved in our trade simply quit as apprentices.


----------

